# If you have PM'd me...



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Then i may not have got it, instead email me at [email protected]

For some reason it says i have 1 new messege, but when i click on it, theres nothing there! yet it won't go away, i've also had 2 emails saying i've got PM's, but theres nothing but that blank messege...

I'm not ignoring you!


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

hun it mite have been me i sent u 1 yesterday asking if the 2 broken fawns are boys and if theyre for sale x


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

I sent you one yest too asking about broken fawns!  Ill send you a mail


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

after you deleted your messages did you click the bit that says release all on hold messages?


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

yes its ok now, we sorted it in the help section


----------

